# Diverge vs Crux ( Tarmac owner)



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm toying with the idea of letting my Canyon Spectral 29 go and add a gravel bike to my stable. That way I would be 100% mtb free but looking to retain some fire roads/beater bike capability. I just fear that both bikes,especially the Diverge, may cannibalize the Tarmac. I do like the Diverge a lot more than the Tarmac.
What you say?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Crux Pro and a Tarmac Pro. I don't feel as if the Crux cannibalizes the Tarmac, it's heavier, has discs, I use 28mm tubeless tires road on it, and Force CX1. I use the Crux for more 'adventure riding' but the feel of the frame is different than the Tarmac on the road and it wouldn't make me want to give up the Tarmac.


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

The Diverge geometry is much closer to the Roubaix vs. Tarmac (Endurance Road vs. Race). It also has the Zertz inserts (like the Roubaix), CGR post on upper end models, etc. I sold my Crux Pro to make room for this bike and it's now my only road ride. I've got 3 sets of tires for it depending upon the ride: 25c Espoir Elites (fast road), 30/32 Roubaix Pros (comfort road/crushed limestone), and 33c Trigger Pros (everything else). It's a great do-it-all road bike and I really enjoyed moving to disc brakes vs. the canti's on my Crux. 
Will it cannibalize your Tarmac? That's really dependent upon the type of road riding you enjoy and how many bikes you like to own.


----------

